# 1/35 scale Narrow Gauge steamlocomotive



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

As 'normal G scale' enthousiast I recently discoverd Gn15 scale and other fascinating little trains in bigger scales.
Also I came across the wonderfull world of "pizza layouts" on the great Small Layout Scrapbook; http://www.carendt.com/index.html 

I could not resist experimenting with bigger scales using H0 track and I thought it was a good idea if I turned my left overs from my 1:35 military modelling adventures into trains (something like swords into ploughs). 
I do not know what the correct gauge designation (like Gn15 for 1:22,5/1:24) would be, In24 or 35ng or something?









Anyway, I ordered a Dapol BR-Tug platsic kit (00 scale) and start kitbashing it into a 1:35 scale Narrow Gauge steam critter. Unmotorised, I know...
But when it turns into a nice result I always can build a small motorized car behind it. And if I like it, perhaps I build a little Pizza Layout myself. And if I like that, perhaps a Gn15 experiment and... (pfew, so many ideas, so less time).

Now enough of my babling and on to the pictures for the results after 1 evening:



















I think the cap of a BIG bailpoint would be a nice chimney.




























Hope you like it!









Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pizzas are TASTY. look forward to seeing your recipe









PS got the Pizza oven fired up again myself


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Are those yours? I known them both and they are very inspirating The smaller scale pizza on the first picture is on of my absolute favourites! It have so many details (like the funny 'outhouse' scene). 
If you fired up your pizza oven I can't wait to see the result of your new pizza!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they're mine. Thanks alot, I sent both to Carl Arendt's micro-layouts website, he published the big scale one but not the smaller scale one, have to ask him why? Maybe he's got something planned for it, we'll see. I like doing the micro's, and given my space constrictions I figure if I can't have a large indoor or outdoor layout, I can at least do these little beasties. Your engine looks cool, keep us posted on its progress.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey there, you've certainly got the idea! 
The 1:35 and 1:32 scales come out to around 20in gauge. There were a reasonable number of mining and industrial operations of that gauge over here. 

You don't mention having found it, but there is a specialty forum for Gn15 in all it's different flavors http://forum.gn15.info/index.php 

Gn15 is an addictive madness. 
There is no cure.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Paulus,

I too really like Gn15 layouts, but I understand that, by definition, the track is HO and the scale is 1:24. This is just my understanding, not a fact.

I want to try building in S ga, which I believe is 0.808". There are two reasons: the most important is the physical constraints of working the small stuff, and the second is, I don't like HO track, it's too small for my taste. 'S' gauge would make it Fn18", I'm told, in 1:20 scale. The thing I'd like to find is a side-by-side pic of a 1/20 Fn18 engine, and a Gn15 one.

I intend to build a 45mm ga NG in 1:20 (Fn-?) and use the Fn18 as a sort of tram system.

Good luck with your project, keep us posted.

Les


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Small update: first layers of paint. 



















I could not make a good shot of the "cab interior" yet because my batteries flat out. 
The velvet like red is going to be overpainted with a more gloss one! I had only Tamiya gloss red an mixed it with Tamiya flat base to flatten it a bit, perhaps a bit too enthousiastic... Different chimney (differend ballpoint)
More to come!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 21 Sep 2009 04:49 PM 
I sent both to Carl Arendt's micro-layouts website, he published the big scale one but not the smaller scale one... Not exactly! I was sure I saw it also in Carl's website and I wasn't entirely wrong (after going through all the pizza pages - not a bad thing to do): http://www.carendt.com/scrapbook/page23/index.html ( look at bottom of page)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but that one was originally posted a few years ago, but he never did post the updated pics, I think he might be waiting until he does his annual pizza extraviganzy towards the end of the year. I'll contact him and see if thats so. 

The engine is looking great BTW


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Yes but that one was originally posted a few years ago, but he never did post the updated pics, I think he might be waiting until he does his annual pizza extraviganzy towards the end of the year. I'll contact him and see if thats so. 

It's there now! In the October "Bonus Mid-Month Edition" (midst of the pages). http://www.carendt.com/scrapbook/page90a/index.html 

As for my engine; I DID made some progress, but no pictures uploaded yet, soon to come... 
Pehaps a holliday theme?...


----------

